# Panama Canal Timelapse



## steviej (Dec 23, 2006)

Memories of the Panama(Thumb) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vi19z4LEi0


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Very good - thank you (Applause)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Brought back memories, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Panama Canal Timelapse 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=acb_1186596585


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Samuel,
Yes this is very interesting indeed,and funnily enough i had seen this before and actually posted it on the M/Navy Site,quite some time ago,so its good to see it yet again,i am sure there will be lots who will also enjoy this site.
Thanks
joller6


----------

